# Maven Unable to download maven-copy-plugin



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin Anfänger im Bezug auf Maven und kenn gerade so den Befehl mvn install und das wars.
Jetzt bekomme ich lieder bei einem Projekt folgende Fehlermeldung, bei der ich leider nicht weiß
was ich damit anfangen soll:


```
Project ID: com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin

Reason: POM 'com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin' not found in repository: Unab
le to download the artifact from any repository

  com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin:pom:0.2-beta-4

from the specified remote repositories:
  central (http://repo1.maven.org/maven2)

 for project com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin
```

was mach ich da jetzt?


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

das Plugin:
com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin

liegt nicht im Repository:
repo1.maven.org/maven2

Wenn du also dieses Plugin verwenden willst, musst du ein Repository finden, welches dieses Plugin enthält und das Repository dann entweder in deiner Pom oder deinen mvn Settings konfigurieren.

[EDIT]
füge mal das hier in deine Pom ein:

[XML]

	<repositories>
	<repository>
	<id>copyPluginRepo</id>
	<name>evgenyGoldinRepo</name>
	<url>evgeny-goldin.org/artifactory/repo/</url>
	</repository>
	</repositories>

[/XML]

[/EDIT]


----------



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

wo muss ich denn das einfügen, die pom sieht ungefähr so aus


[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
    <parent>
        <groupId>com.4dconcept.benchmark</groupId>
        <artifactId>jsf-benchmark</artifactId>
        <version>1.0.0</version>
    </parent>
    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

    <artifactId>test</artifactId>

    <build>
   <plugins>
          <plugin>
            ....
         </plugin>
      ....
      </plugins>
    </build>
</project>
[/XML]


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

lill hat gesagt.:


> wo muss ich denn das einfügen, die pom sieht ungefähr so aus
> 
> 
> [XML]
> ...



Allerdings lassen deine Fragen darauf schließen, dass dir was maven angeht, noch ordentlich Grundlagen fehlen. Diese solltest du dringend aufarbeiten.


----------



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

ich weiß, hatte ich ja auch gesagt^^

der Fehler ist immer noch da:


```
Project ID: com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin

Reason: POM 'com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin' not found in repository: Unab
le to download the artifact from any repository

  com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin:pom:0.2-beta-4

from the specified remote repositories:
  central (http://repo1.maven.org/maven2),
  copyPluginRepo (evgeny-goldin.org/artifactory/repo/)

 for project com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin
```


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

Sorry, hatte da einen Copy-Paste Fehler in der URL, da fehlt das Protokoll.

trag da mal das ein:

http://evgeny-goldin.org/artifactory/repo

statt:
evgeny-goldin.org/artifactory/repo


ob mit oder ohne slash am Ende sollte imho egal sein .... im Zweifel probier einfach beides.


----------



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

jetzt bekomme ich folgendern Fehler:


```
[INFO] A required plugin was not found: Plugin could not be found - check that t
he goal name is correct: Unable to download the artifact from any repository

Try downloading the file manually from the project website.

Then, install it using the command:
    mvn install:install-file -DgroupId=com.goldin.plugins -DartifactId=maven-cop
y-plugin -Dversion=0.2-beta-4 -Dpackaging=maven-plugin -Dfile=/path/to/file

Alternatively, if you host your own repository you can deploy the file there:
    mvn deploy:deploy-file -DgroupId=com.goldin.plugins -DartifactId=maven-copy-
plugin -Dversion=0.2-beta-4 -Dpackaging=maven-plugin -Dfile=/path/to/file -Durl=
[url] -DrepositoryId=[id]


  com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin:maven-plugin:0.2-beta-4

from the specified remote repositories:
  central (http://repo1.maven.org/maven2)


  com.goldin.plugins:maven-copy-plugin:maven-plugin:0.2-beta-4

from the specified remote repositories:
  central (http://repo1.maven.org/maven2)
```

hab daraufhin hier
http://evgeny-goldin.org/artifactory/plugins-releases/com/goldin/plugins/maven-copy-plugin/0.2-beta-4/

die

maven-copy-plugin-0.2-beta-4.jar   

Datei runtergeladen und in die Konsole


```
mvn install:install-file -DgroupId=com.goldin.plugins -DartifactId=maven-copy-plugin -Dversion=0.2-beta-4 -Dpackaging=maven-plugin -Dfile=meinPfad/maven-copy-plugin-0.2-beta-4.jar
```

eingegeben.

Allerdings gibt er mir daraufhin den selben Fehler wie oben an


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

lill hat gesagt.:


> ```
> mvn install:install-file -DgroupId=com.goldin.plugins -DartifactId=maven-copy-plugin -Dversion=0.2-beta-4 -Dpackaging=maven-plugin -Dfile=meinPfad/maven-copy-plugin-0.2-beta-4.jar
> ```



Wenn Du das Jar in dein lokales Repository installieren willst sollte packaging auf jar gestellt sein.

also -Dpackaging=jar


----------



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

also so:

```
mvn install:install-file -DgroupId=com.goldin.plugins -DartifactId=maven-copy-plugin -Dversion=0.2-beta-4 -Dpackaging=jar -Dfile=Pfad\maven-copy-plugin-0.2-beta-4.jar
```

geht aber auch nicht. Immer noch gleicher Fehler


----------



## Andgalf (9. Mai 2012)

Ah, mir ist grade wieder eingfallen, dass es für plugins gesonderte Repositories gibt.

Plugin Repositories müssen also gesondert in der Pom angegeben werden und zwar mit den Tags

 <pluginRepositories>
    <pluginRepository>


versuche es mal damit statt mit den reposirory tags


----------



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

ja, jetzt läufts. Vielen Dank


----------

